# Adoption thoughts



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, here's my dilemma, kind of....

A neighbor recently lost his 17 year old maltese and now wants another one right away. So Stan has been trying to help and took him up to Pop Corn Park...they had a 2 year old female maltese and they both fell in love. Roger filled out all the paper work and is now waiting for the pup to be spayed.

Mean while the shelter told Roger the dog may be too hyper for him (he's 80 years old) and that they have 3 more maltese that just came in.

What's wrong with that? Well, Stan is still in love and wants this pup!! It's like he's a kid and keeps asking me if we can have her if Roger doesn't get her.

Stan is 89 years old, I am 63. I have 4 pups now and have been thinking as time goes on, I'd like to down size eventually because I think I'd like to move to florida some day, and most places don't allow 4. 

Now he's making me feel guilty. "That poor dog needs a home"...etc.... Am I being mean? Those here who know me, know I'll probably get the pup in the end.....

ok, end of rant. :blush: sorry to bother you with my thoughts.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Pat, none of us here has any common sense! Get the dog!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

What is one more? And you just raised your house so Florida will be a couple of years anyways, right?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:w00t: OMG! :w00t:

I should have known!! You guys would be of NO help what so ever on something like this!!! :smilie_tischkante:


:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Will Stan brush "his" dog every day? Clean her ears, clip her nails, and bathe her? Or take her to the groomer?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Polly's mom said:


> Pat, none of us here has any common sense! Get the dog!


:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The A Team said:


> :w00t: OMG! :w00t:
> 
> I should have known!! You guys would be of NO help what so ever on something like this!!! :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> ...


:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

You could talk to the shelter and tell them that if no one comes to adopt him, and "that" time is coming you will take him. But cute young Maltese are usually adopted quickly. If someone else adopts him...problem solved. If not you would take him in a minute and you know it!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm with Pam. Good solution. You know it's you not Stan who takes care of the kids 98% of the time.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sooooooo when do we meet her:innocent:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, here's my dilemma, kind of....

A neighbor recently lost his 17 year old maltese and now wants another one right away. So Stan has been trying to help and took him up to Pop Corn Park...they had a 2 year old female maltese and they both fell in love. Roger filled out all the paper work and is now waiting for the pup to be spayed.

Mean while the shelter told Roger the dog may be too hyper for him (he's 80 years old) and that they have 3 more maltese that just came in.

What's wrong with that? Well, Stan is still in love and wants this pup!! It's like he's a kid and keeps asking me if we can have her if Roger doesn't get her.

Stan is 89 years old, I am 63. I have 4 pups now and have been thinking as time goes on, I'd like to down size eventually because I think I'd like to move to florida some day, and most places don't allow 4. 

Now he's making me feel guilty. "That poor dog needs a home"...etc.... Am I being mean? Pat, no I do not think you are being mean. You have a heart of gold. I think you are trying to make a fair decision. You want to please Stan. However, you need to think of your future, too. You have expressed above that some day you would like to move to Florida and that most places don't allow four dogs. 

Only you, Pat ... can decide what you want in the end. I am just giving you my honest feedback. You are such a good person who many times thinks of what others want ... but, I think you have to put yourself first this time with deciding if you want to adopt another fluff baby ... and, especially one that is only two years old. 


Those here who know me, know I'll probably get the pup in the end.....

ok, end of rant. :blush: sorry to bother you with my thoughts.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We're all bad influences..you know that..
I said the same thing,just lost Rylee,then lost Harry and just had surgery.. yup you guessed it, we got Sassy...
I'm guessing she will get adopted quickly though.. probably by Stan..lol


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hmmm I seem to remember hearing the phrase from someone....they are like chips, you can't have just one....sometimes you need a handful


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Smtf773 said:


> Hmmm I seem to remember hearing the phrase from someone....they are like chips, you can't have just one....sometimes you need a handful





:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I must agree with Pam. You have 4 now, and that's a lot! Good luck on your dilemma!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

No, don't get the dog, dear one..I am the same age as you, and we are in the process of downsizing as we speak..ask yourself this question: "Would Stan be able to run after and catch a "hyper Maltese?" At my age, I couldn't..I can't imagine an 89 year old running after a little dog or any dog for that matter. I think you would regret this one...ya'll have more than enough on your plate.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Smtf773 said:


> Hmmm I seem to remember hearing the phrase from someone....they are like chips, you can't have just one....sometimes you need a handful


She already has more than a handful:blink::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

UPDATE: Roger got the pup yesterday!! :chili::aktion033: The place was a bit reluctant at first because of his age, but his one of his daughters went with them and vowed for the dog..that she wanted the pup if anything happened to her dad.

I haven't been over to see her yet, but today is the day! I hear she is very very cute and small and looks a little like a yorkie. I'll take a picture later and show you...

Ahhhh....and life is good again :thumbsup:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

The A Team said:


> UPDATE: Roger got the pup yesterday!! :chili::aktion033: The place was a bit reluctant at first because of his age, but his one of his daughters went with them and vowed for the dog..that she wanted the pup if anything happened to her dad.
> 
> I haven't been over to see her yet, but today is the day! I hear she is very very cute and small and looks a little like a yorkie. I'll take a picture later and show you...
> 
> Ahhhh....and life is good again :thumbsup:


:sweatdrop: Whew!! That was close!!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Great news! Maybe Stan can help his friend with the dog and he will get his "fix" that way. Best of all worlds - Stan gets to see the pup and you don't have to care for it. So glad "life is good again"!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Something tells me you are going to be in this pup's life in a bigger way than is now evident! Stay tuned!:innocent::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Speaking from Florida, all it means is that you can't choose a condo. A house will be for you. But I see you escaped that for now.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Whew, that was close! Glad she went to a good home with a backup plan & Stan can visit...best solution all the way around. You KNOW you would have taken her though!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here she is....and she's not hyper...she's young and playful...and a very good girl! These pictures may make her look bigger, but actually Polly is very tiny! My guess is 3 1/2 - 4 lbs...and she's got some ears and legs to grow into! Polly is extremely friendly and happy and playful....now I see why Stan wanted her so much! I am in puppy love! :wub:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh my gosh - she is precious!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Aww Pat you look so happy and in love. Polly has sweet, sweet eyes, what a cutie.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ummmmm, did you say maltese? I need to get my new script filled!:innocent::innocent:

She is adorable!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bowser, she's cute! What breed do you think she is?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is adorable, she lookout to have some yorkie and some crested in her.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Ummmmm, did you say maltese? I need to get my new script filled!:innocent::innocent:
> 
> She is adorable!





sherry said:


> Bowser, she's cute! What breed do you think she is?





wkomorow said:


> She is adorable, she lookout to have some yorkie and some crested in her.


Yep, the shelter told the guys she was a maltese, and even gave the a picture of her to bring home...she looked all white in the picture. ...then they gave her a haircut...and voila....a yorkie appeared, lol.:HistericalSmiley:

I say she's a yorkie with a little bit of maltese mixed in.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

She's adorable! Most definitely yorkie...the rest hmmmmm...those elongated ears, I don't know. She looks super sweet


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Morkie {Maltese /Yorkie mix}? & Sooooooo cute!!! Something in her face says part maltese to me, those soft big eyes and Malti -ish expression!


----------

